

The due-process-free assassination of U.S. citizens is now reality - Flemlord
http://www.salon.com/news/opinion/glenn_greenwald/2011/09/30/awlaki

======
rwmj
Interestingly his father brought a court case against the US and lost because
he lacked standing to bring the case[1]. Who would have standing to bring a
case now that the man is dead?

[1]
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870329660457600...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703296604576005391675065166.html?mod=googlenews_wsj)

~~~
rhizome
And now that he might have standing, the USG will say that all of the due
process evidence is sekrit, sorry.

------
myfoolishpride
I'm not sure that there is any due process issue here. He was killed on the
battlefield. I believe there was several instances of this happening in WW2 in
Europe. Yes, the american citizens weren't directly targeted in WW2, but there
wasn't really much in the way of directly targeting anyone in WW2. In the new
world where we target individuals in war, it was only a matter of time before
an american national was found on the battlefield to be fighting against his
or her own country. He should have expected to have the same amount of
attention as any other AQ operative. However, if he was given more attention
or captured and executed without trial, we would have a different conversation
on our hands. But again, this my personal opinion.

~~~
bryanlarsen
You would be right, but he wasn't killed on the battlefield.

------
rdtsc
[excerpt from article]

> What amazes me most ... is recalling how terribly upset so many Democrats
> pretended to be when Bush claimed the power merely to detain ... American
> citizens without due process. ... now, here's Obama claiming the power not
> to detain or eavesdrop on citizens without due process, but to kill them ...

